# Where to find Basswood in Madison WI area



## rustfever

I will be in Madison WI in late May. I would like to get a moderate supply of Basswood [4/4, 8/4, and 12/4] for carving projects. I would like to get a lead on suppliers in the Madison area.
Can anyone offer suggestion?
ira
Central Calif.


----------



## Rayne

I don't know if they have exactly the size you want, but have you looked at Michaels, Joann's, or Hobby Lobby? They all carry basswood; some in pretty decent sizes. Larger ones would probably require somewhere else that I am not knowledgeable enough to answer for your area.


----------



## Lazyman

Looks like there is a Woodcraft store there. They should have a supply of basswood and probably a better selection than the craft stores usually carry, at least where I live.


----------



## CharlesNeil

Check out Bobkloes.com

He has lots of woods .. great guy to deal with


----------



## jamsomito

I used to live in the Milwaukee area and Kettle Moraine hardwoods was always pretty good. Looks like about 1.5 hours from you, which is how far I have to travel for a decent hardwood supplier now .


----------



## mpounders

Most retail stores like Woodcraft and Hobby Lobby don't carry very good quality basswood. I order most of my basswood from Heinecke. They mill their own and you can get it in custom sizes also. Nice people to deal with


----------



## Ocelot

Shipping would be required, but Hobby Hardwood Alabama produces basswood. I bought one 8 foot plank of 8/4 just to cut up into blanks.

I think their prices are quite good.

4/4 is $3
8/4 is $4.50
12/4 is $6.50 / bf

extra for wide boards.

How much is a "moderate supply"?

-Pauyl


----------



## Ocelot

Oh, I see you are in California. So, you are driving to Wisconsin because they don't have basswood in California?

What I was thinking when you said "moderate supply", was that I really didn't need my one 8 foot plank of 8/4 and could maybe saw it up and ship it to you for the price of the wood + shipping + a few bucks for the trouble.

-Paul


----------



## ClaudeF

The best basswood I've ever found is at Heinecke http://www.heineckewood.com/index.htm They are in Wisconsin, but it's a 4 hour drive from Madison. A good alternative is to do a Google search for Hardwood suppliers in Madison. Also, you can look for lumber mills there.

In my opinion, stay away from basswood at Hobby Lobby, Michaels, etc. It tends to be Southern basswood which is harder, not as white, and has more grain structure than Northern basswood. Same at Woodcraft; I buy tools from Woodcraft, but not basswood.

Claude


----------

